# Canadian police now arresting protest organizers



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Canadians, is your media covering this trucker protest honestly?  In the US we're seeing reports that Canadian police are arresting protest organizers, when they are not involved in any illegal activity or even protesting. 

For those of you who are there, is it true that these protests have shut down commerce and are endangering people?


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Canadians, is your media covering this trucker protest honestly?  In the US we're seeing reports that Canadian police are arresting protest organizers, when they are not involved in any illegal activity or even protesting.
> 
> For those of you who are there, is it true that these protests have shut down commerce and are endangering people?


The truth is kind of in the middle (shocking, I know).

There has definitely been a disruption to the supply chain and people in manufacturing are being laid off due to parts shortages.  That said, invoking the Emergencies Act is a huge overstep by the federal government.

Our media is just like in the US: they sensationalize whatever the back room money wants them to sensationalize.  Agendas are more important than facts and the truth only matters if telling it happens to align with monetary interests.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 18, 2022)

trudea is one of the dumbest commie-traitors in history
over a flu-bug
pure retard


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The truth is kind of in the middle (shocking, I know).
> 
> There has definitely been a disruption to the supply chain and people in manufacturing are being laid off due to parts shortages.  That said, invoking the Emergencies Act is a huge overstep by the federal government.
> 
> Our media is just like in the US: they sensationalize whatever the back room money wants them to sensationalize.  Agendas are more important than facts and the truth only matters if telling it happens to align with monetary interests.



I agree but disagree.

These issues were in place far before the truckers started protesting
The mandates have caused massive supply shortages and job losses.
Ask @Human_Backhoe , for how long have you been waiting kn parts?
Was in the truckers fault?

Inflation and grocery shortages were issues long before the truckers.

It would have made it to this exact stage EVENTUALLY without their interference.... with only 1 guy to blame... Trudeau.

Suarez the truckers sped up the timelines, but didnt create any issues in my opinion


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

The media is over emphasizing the negative and not covering any of the positive. They were bought and paid for by a 61m governement payout. The only good stories you will see is the non mainstream media, and the videos from those there. 

Alot of the supply chain issues were issues before the protest, the protest just provided the government something to act on and blame on the protestors.

The government and the media are now doxxing all people involved in donations. It has cost people their jobs and getting visits from LE.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

We have been fucked now for almost 2 years in the auto industry. No parts is common now.

I can't even get PLC's until September.  This started long before the truckers. 

My only issue with them was closing the border... the government has done this for years so you retaliate by doing the same....smart


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I agree but disagree.
> 
> These issues were in place far before the truckers started protesting
> The mandates have caused massive supply shortages and job losses.
> ...


There were supply chain issues before, for sure (ask me how I know 🙁) but blockading the busiest trade bridge in all of North America has made things much worse. 

Even still, the way the federal government is handling it is heavy-handed and a huge overstep of federal authority.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

Corporate greed is to blame for the food inflation! 

Farmers are loosing money while selling beef while the Packers and stores are pulling in record profit! 

Feed costs doubled this year whil the price of beef sold to the Packers has gone down.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> We have been fucked now for almost 2 years in the auto industry. No parts is common now.
> 
> I can't even get PLC's until September.  This started long before the truckers.
> 
> My only issue with them was closing the border... the government has done this for years so you retaliate by doing the same....smart





Test_subject said:


> There were supply chain issues before, for sure (ask me how I know 🙁) but blockading the busiest trade bridge in all of North America has made things much worse.
> 
> Even still, the way the federal government is handling it is heavy-handed and a huge overstep of federal authority.



I'm not against exacerbating the issue to bring attention to it.

The reality is, we have lost freedoms and this mandate stuff is  ullshit.
You'll never get anywhere by playing nice
Make enough. noise and someone will pay attention

Is it just a coincidence that Alberta and Intario are destroying all mandates after this protest started?
Of course not

You know the saying
If you want to make an omelette, you better crack a few eggs


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Corporate greed is to blame for the food inflation!
> 
> Farmers are loosing money while selling beef while the Packers and stores are pulling in record profit!
> 
> Feed costs doubled this year whil the price of beef sold to the Packers has gone down.


Gotta love unfettered capitalism.

Shit like what is happening now is why strict (but fair) regulations are so important.  There are companies turning record profits while people can barely afford to get by.

Farmers are getting gouged while the companies that buy their produce and meat are making record profits.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

We can expect for it to come here.  I have a theory that they want to level out the authoritarianism wordwide.  You notice that free nations, starting with Australia, now Canada, then the US.  Europe and Latin America are already governed by overarching liberal or authoritarian regimes.  The need to bring US, Canada and Australia down to the authoritarian level governance sweeping the world.  Expect for everything to be in place by 2030.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is it just a coincidence that Alberta and Intario are destroying all mandates after this protest started?
> Of course not



The emergency act removed the provinces ability to do this and put it in the hands of the "prime minister" 

We will see if cuck boys let's it happen


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Gotta love unfettered capitalism.
> 
> Shit like what is happening now is why strict (but fair) regulations are so important.  There are companies turning record profits while people can barely afford to get by.
> 
> Farmers are getting gouged while the companies that buy their produce and meat are making record profits.



I don't blame capitalism at all here. I blame modern democracy and the ability of the lobby to affect law. 

This is not capitalism but a defacto aristocracy with feudalism sprinkled in for good measure. As opposed to land owners we all work for the corporations


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is it just a coincidence that Alberta and Intario are destroying all mandates after this protest started?
> Of course not



Last October, Canada already had plans in place to end the mandates in March 2022.









						Ontario sets a hopeful end date for the pandemic, two years after it began
					

The government sketched a path out of the pandemic, marking March 28, 2022, as an end date for public health restrictions.




					ottawacitizen.com


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't blame capitalism at all here. I blame modern democracy and the ability of the lobby to affect law.
> 
> This is not capitalism but a defacto aristocracy with feudalism sprinkled in for good measure. As opposed to land owners we all work for the corporations


The term I should have used in my comment is “crony capitalism”. Lobbyists and political insiders have far, far too much influence in government.

I’m not anti-capitalism by any means — I’ve done quite well under it, in fact — but I am against letting corporations run the country and letting them leave nothing but scraps for the country’s citizens.


----------



## ftf (Feb 18, 2022)

If the organizers get any prison time, you Canadians should put some money on their books. It's a good way to show appreciation.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> Last October, Canada already had plans in place to end the mandates in March 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly
However
If we read the writing on the wall, we just came out of another lockdown, only a few weeks out from "Everything is great, Covid over!!"

Government never follows through on their commitments
Unless there is another reason to do so, like the population is turning against you and you want to be re elected.

One of the arguments from the truckers was along the lines of
"You said this would be over this march.... but we are getting lockdowns in January... and lockdowns were being discussed by the provincial authorities recently... we dont think this will be the actual end... keep your promise"


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Our media is just like in the US: they sensationalize whatever the back room money wants them to sensationalize.  Agendas are more important than facts and the truth only matters if telling it happens to align with monetary interests.


This is why I was hoping you guys who live there would tell us what's actually happening. The media can't be trusted, they all have their own agendas.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

I also understand Canada has nothing like the US 1st Amendment, so Canada can criminalize speech and protests, which amazes me. How can a civilized country be allowed to do that?  I realize much of Europe does that, but I did say civilized.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I also understand Canada has nothing like the US 1st Amendment, so Canada can criminalize speech and protests, which amazes me. How can a civilized country be allowed to do that?  I realize much of Europe does that, but I did say civilized.


Not quite. We have free speech that’s protected, but it has limitations. Hate speech is probably the best example of limitations on it.

We have the right to protest just as the US does. The issue is that our federal government has unilaterally decided that this protest is unlawful and declared a state of emergency to circumvent our legal right to protest.

The TLDR version is that our federal government has overstepped their authority and used federal police and financial terrorism to crack down on what should have been handled by municipal or provincial authorities.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

Yo WTF


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Not quite. We have free speech that’s protected, but it has limitations. Hate speech is probably the best example of limitations on it.
> 
> We have the right to protest just as the US does. The issue is that our federal government has unilaterally decided that this protest is unlawful and declared a state of emergency to circumvent our legal right to protest.
> 
> The TLDR version is that our federal government has overstepped their authority and used federal police and financial terrorism to crack down on what should have been handled by municipal or provincial authorities.



The problem with "limiting" free speech is that, while there are some things that are clearly "hate speech" other things can be grey areas, and those grey areas will be open to interpretation by different people in different ways. 

Also, what is the source of Canadian rights? Some law that is easily changed? What guarantees a Canadian's right to protest? 

Federal authorities overstepping and getting into what should be local issues is a big problem in the US as well. Our federal government is just massive.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Also, what is the source of Canadian rights? Some law that is easily changed? What guarantees a Canadian's right to protest?


We have a Constitution, same as the US. In it is a section called _The Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms _which outlines the rights of Canadians guaranteed by Constitutional law.

Freedom of peaceful assembly is found in Section 2 of the charter.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> We have a Constitution, same as the US. In it is a section called _The Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms _which outlines the rights of Canadians guaranteed by Constitutional law.
> 
> Freedom of peaceful assembly is found in Section 2 of the charter.


Oh, cool, I didn't realize that.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yo WTF



This is a line you don't cross! Killing animals for political leverage.  Heads need to roll if they do this!


----------



## Cochino (Feb 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Corporate greed is to blame for the food inflation!
> 
> Farmers are loosing money while selling beef while the Packers and stores are pulling in record profit!
> 
> Feed costs doubled this year whil the price of beef sold to the Packers has gone down.


Same here with feed costs. Corn went from $5 to $12 100/wt. Meanwhile everything to grow it has increased well  and pesticides,  and fertilizer is not readily available. Fertilizer has gone from $400/ton to $900. If I had to buy today I would pay $1200/ton. (I prepaid $900 in September). Add in increased fuel costs and don't even get me started on tractors,  implements or parts.
You think food is high now just wait.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Same here with feed costs. Corn went from $5 to $12 100/wt. Meanwhile everything to grow it has increased well  and pesticides,  and fertilizer is not readily available. Fertilizer has gone from $400/ton to $900. If I had to buy today I would pay $1200/ton. (I prepaid $900 in September). Add in increased fuel costs and don't even get me started on tractors,  implements or parts.
> You think food is high now just wait.



Not to mention the cost of equipment!  Up here used tractors have fucking trippled! Can't get parts. No hydraulic fittings. Shake your head if you want to buy bearings!  

I once knew a plant manager named Gerge . They could only order spare parts once a year in Albania.  If they forgot anything and the plant went down they would be executed.  

Can't wait for 2030 lol


----------



## GSgator (Feb 18, 2022)

Justin Trudeau's Unearthed Comments About Dictators Just Made Things Worse | DM CLIPS | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks about Justin Trudeau’s unearthed dictator comments. Things are not getting easier for Justin Trudeau. After passing the Emergencies Act to squash the freedom con




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator (Feb 18, 2022)

This dude is playing a very dangerous game there’s a Canadian out there that might set this dude up on a date with a head shot. I don’t condone violence but when these ppl put themselves  above all laws there’s only one way to sort em  out . Look at Hillary right now there proving that intire Russian dossier was a scam and yet she is on TV completely acting like its all misinformation. How else can you stop ppl like this


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This dude is playing a very dangerous game there’s a Canadian out there that might set this dude up on a date with a head shot.



Cuck needs a dirt nap


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This dude is playing a very dangerous game there’s a Canadian out there that might set this dude up on a date with a head shot.



I hope not
His 2nd in command is even worse than him


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hope not
> His 2nd in command is even worse than him


I’d like to see Pierre Poilievre get the nod for leadership of the PC Party. I think if he does Mr. Dressup will be out on his ass.

I don’t necessarily agree with him on everything, but he’s the lesser of two evils.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 18, 2022)

………


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 18, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d like to see Pierre Poilievre get the nod for leadership of the PC Party. I think if he does Mr. Dressup will be out on his ass.
> 
> I don’t necessarily agree with him on everything, but he’s the lesser of two evils.



Pollievre is okay.
I agree with bis overall views... like you, not all of them.

But then again... who the fuck else is there in the Conservative caucus?

As long as it's not....
Trudeau/Freeland or Singh, we cant do any worse


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 18, 2022)

TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				









						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Trampling people on horseback


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Trudeau’s Prohibition on Protests Exempts Refugees, Immigrants and Ethnic Minorities
					

Native Canadians are second class citizens.



					summit.news


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2022)

Don’t call them police those are ss


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 19, 2022)

What about the reports of the GOP in the USA secretly funding the Canadian trucker protests? That also should be raising Cain in Canada.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> What about the reports of the GOP in the USA secretly funding the Canadian trucker protests? That also should be raising Cain in Canada.



45 percent of the funding is coming from the US. I'm sure the gop plays a small part in it. 

The "leaders " of this convoy are unfortunately funded by Soros and the Atlantic Council


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

We are praying for our Canadian brothers and sisters. Shabbat shalom  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> We are praying for our Canadian brothers and sisters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks bro!

Unfortunately seeing what happened today..... Not gonna end well.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> 45 percent of the funding is coming from the US. I'm sure the gop plays a small part in it.
> 
> The "leaders " of this convoy are unfortunately funded by Soros and the Atlantic Council


Don't think I've seen anything about Soros, unless I've missed the latest. Just the same both sides in the USA shouldn't be butting in on this protest.

Hope this gets sorted out for you Canadians.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Unfortunately seeing what happened today..... Not gonna end well.


this is worldwide....so I pray for us all.  Why haven't we heard this?









						Thousands of Protesters in EU Member States & UK Are Opposing Vaccine Certificate Requirements - SchengenVisaInfo.com
					

European citizens took to the streets on Saturday to pretest vaccine passports and other requirements regarding vaccination that the governments have imposed in a bid to curb further infection cases. According to the AP News, the protests took place in Athens, Helsinki, Paris, Stockholm, and...



					www.schengenvisainfo.com
				




edit - <You might need a firewall>


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> this is worldwide....so I pray for us all.  Why haven't we heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australians had their share of controversy such as with that tennis player who got ejected because of his disdain for the vaccine.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Australians had their share of controversy such as with that tennis player who got ejected because of his disdain for the vaccine.


it's one thing to not take the vaccine, it's another to be vocal about it.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> it's one thing to not take the vaccine, it's another to be vocal about it.


Why? Sometimes you have to raise a little hell if you're opposed to what is being mandated and you don't agree.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Why? Sometimes you have to raise a little hell if you're opposed to what is being mandated and you don't agree.


There are more intelligent ways of opposing that are able to do more damage.  While it is important to let those who may agree with you know that we existing, it is important to know your enemy and what they are capable of.  That comes with those you already trust.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 19, 2022)

Thought the title said Candle Police....I have nothing else to contribute and shall see myself out..🚶🏾🚪


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Feb 19, 2022)

Trudeau is a piece of shit that got in only because of his father. He's just an idiot that bought his own press hype ,, surprise you really are the retard son of a moron.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 19, 2022)

Ottawa Police Trample Peaceful Protester Woman








						Moments Before Ottawa Police Trampled Woman
					

Moments Before Ottawa Police Trampled Woman These are the moments before the elderly woman with the walker was crushed by police on horses. The police claimed a bike was thrown at them and that the pr




					rumble.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trudeau is a piece of shit that got in only because of his father. He's just an idiot that bought his own press hype ,, surprise you really are the retard son of a moron.



It only costs the tax payers 600 million a year. Gives it right to the msm


----------



## Yano (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It only costs the tax payers 600 million a year. Gives it right to the msm


The Prince of Canada


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> The Prince of Canada



Trudeau coming to fix things.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trudeau is a piece of shit that got in only because of his father. He's just an idiot that bought his own press hype ,, surprise you really are the retard son of a moron.


I wouldnt say that. PET despised the west and it was reciprocated. He got in the first time beause of 2 promises he made. 1 legalize pot, 2 electoral reform. He only delivered on the first and even then not until very close to the next election, and instead of owning it he put it on the provinces to manage. The electoral reform had he followed through would have meant he lost any other elections. 

His dad was very pompous and arrogant just as JT. However JT is many times worse, spoiled rich kid and member of the WEF.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Tin foil hat time

Two things I read yesterday
1. Some people are advising getting Nato involved to help us
2. That one or all of the vax contained an HIV protein, and that Sask has started handing out home HIV tests.

Again more out there theories, I may or may not agree with. However it definitely makes you stop and think.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Haha forgot the 3rd thing I read thatvthe wording of the EMA is non white exempt. This one seems far fetched.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Trudeau’s Prohibition on Protests Exempts Refugees, Immigrants and Ethnic Minorities
					

Native Canadians are second class citizens.



					summit.news


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Trudeau’s Prohibition on Protests Exempts Refugees, Immigrants and Ethnic Minorities
> 
> 
> Native Canadians are second class citizens.
> ...


There you go


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Tin foil hat time
> 
> Two things I read yesterday
> 1. Some people are advising getting Nato involved to help us
> ...




I don't think all the vaccinated have HIV but sometimes is definitely strange 

Something is really up on all this agenda 2030 stuff. The globalists are still pushing for one world government. 




Especially all of a sudden this super contagious HIV strain suddenly discovered. 

Also they were (not in any of the current vaccines). Trying to use HIV segments to keep the shape of the covid spike protein. A lot of false positives in the trial group......

Something just seems, well, off about it all. Free HIV tests absolutely everywhere now.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Researchers Warn Some Covid-19 Vaccines Could Increase Risk Of HIV Infection
					

A modified virus used in some candidates has been shown to increase HIV infection risk in other vaccine trials.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Did a collision of COVID-19 and HIV forge the Omicron variant?


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't think all the vaccinated have HIV but sometimes is definitely strange
> 
> Something is really up on all this agenda 2030 stuff. The globalists are still pushing for one world government.
> View attachment 18564
> ...


Agenda 2030 very real but too many people bury their head in the sand and dont believe it. 

Think about it, all those sitting around the table in Davos, saying how can we get something past the people, to the point some will defend it and divide the world. Make it sound so outrageous its hard to believe and then before they know it it happened, and there is nothing they can do about it


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Not saying omicron is in anyway related to HIV but there is way to much of this shit in the media


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not saying omicron is in anyway related to HIV but there is way to much of this shit in the media


Agreed and if MSM would be fair and impartial in their reporting it would be much easier to decipher legit news and propaganda news


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Here is another thought

Has anyone else noticed that in school these days the teachers push their political agendas on the kids? That the kids arent taught much anymore? That the government is handing out all this free money to people, that people now think the government should help them with everything including helping them get a house. 

We are going to have an entire generation of people with a skewed political view, not very well educated and dependent on the government to live, creating the governments own little army to continue to divide, defend and do as they are told.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Here is another thought
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that in school these days the teachers push their political agendas on the kids? That the kids arent taught much anymore? That the government is handing out all this free money to people, that people now think the government should help them with everything including helping them get a house.
> 
> We are going to have an entire generation of people with a skewed political view, not very well educated and dependent on the government to live, creating the governments own little army to continue to divide, defend and do as they are told.



I had to pull my 7yo out of the public school system because of this! Put him in a STEM oriented private school.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Then the guy who is anti covid vaccine and the dude who discovered HIV dies off lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Agenda 2030 very real but too many people bury their head in the sand and dont believe it.
> 
> Think about it, all those sitting around the table in Davos, saying how can we get something past the people, to the point some will defend it and divide the world. Make it sound so outrageous its hard to believe and then before they know it it happened, and there is nothing they can do about it



My task, in my city, as I am the most experienced in this area have been laying the framework for Smart Cities. These will be surveilled cities like you see in China with most people walking. They expect to phase out gasoline into electric. Electricity and gasoline prices will rise forcing many out of their cars or into an electric one. Smart thermostats will dictate the amount of heat. At a level to make everyone equal, they will bring everyone down to serfdom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

Explosive Video of Fauci and HHS Plotting for a New Outbreak to Enforce mRNA
					

Explosive Video of Fauci and HHS Plotting for a New Outbreak to Enforce mRNA




					rumble.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## ftf (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't understand the direction in which the world is moving these days. America's government is supposed to be of and for and by the people, but you don't need to be a nut with a tin foil hat to see that our elected officials are hiding the truth from us.

Now the Canadian government is an overt tyranny. 

I want a government I can support and a country I can be proud of. Portland is like living in a dumpster these days. Are Swedish people happy with their government?


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Exposed: Trudeau's Loyalty To World Economic Forum Turns Canada To Chaos
					

Liberalism in Canada is in no manner liberal-- it is authoritarian ideology dressed up as social equality.     Read more




					capforcanada.com


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Barbara Kay: Trudeau's hypocrisy regarding foreign funding should be evident to all
					






					nationalpost-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

I better be careful posting dont want my bank accounts frozen for posting the news


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2022)

I keep saying that asteroid that passed by earth recently should have hit earth instead of passing it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

So let's not dance around it.....

Where is the red line? Shouldn't it be clearly defined?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 19, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I keep saying that asteroid that passed by earth recently should have hit earth instead of passing it.



Couldnt agree more
At this point..... what kind of future are we going to have?
Maybe better off without one


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2022)

I think the bigger issue worldwide goes back 15 years (2007). 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2022)

I alwys said order followers are gonna be the main problem


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 19, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> *We are going to have* an entire generation of people with a skewed political view, not very well educated and dependent on the government to live, creating the governments own little army to continue to divide, defend and do as they are told.



Brother we're already there!


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 19, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Brother we're already there!


You are right, seen it with my own kids, and its even worse with my grandkids


----------



## GSgator (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> ...


It’s hard to think these cops are taking marching orders from these dictators there playing on a slippery slop as well.


ftf said:


> I don't understand the direction in which the world is moving these days. America's government is supposed to be of and for and by the people, but you don't need to be a nut with a tin foil hat to see that our elected officials are hiding the truth from us.
> 
> Now the Canadian government is an overt tyranny.
> 
> I want a government I can support and a country I can be proud of. Portland is like living in a dumpster these days. Are Swedish people happy with their government?


It’s looking like things might need to be torn down and rebuilt starting from the top. I hope not but we know what comes after this lets hope it doesn’t lead to that. The ppl we elected in to listen aren’t listening and that’s a big FUCK YOU.  Part of the second amendment is to have the ability to stop a tyrannical government. Ppl will only stand in the streets peacefully for so long.


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 19, 2022)

Ironically the police are enforcing tyrannical  mandates from the very people who hate them and wanted to defund them.

Unfortunately I believe the same thing will happen in the US. We’ve already seen a glimpse of it across the country. The police have knelt down before BLM and stood by as leftist groups burned cities.

Then the left demands the police be defunded and expresses their hatred for law enforcement.

The following year those same liberal politicians had the police enforce tyranny and the cops gladly obliged arresting the side who’s been supporting them, for not wearing a mask or having a Covid passport. 

The police in the US better wake up and remember they swore an oath to protect the constitution and trample it while saying, “just doing my job.”


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I think the bigger issue worldwide goes back 15 years (2007).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe even the 70's when our currencies in the West lost all real value? Now we live under the fist of banker cunts


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 19, 2022)

99.99% of all organisms that have ever inhabited planet Earth are extinct and soon enough the human race and the vast majority of current life on the planet will be extinct as well either by our own doing or by a cataclysmic catastrophe such as a asteroid impact, super volcano eruption, massive coronal mass ejection, gamma ray burst strike or something equally disastrous and then after we're all gone the Earth will reset and most likely millions of years after a new dominant species will be digging up our fossilized remains like we do of dinosaurs.

Enjoy every day you have folks cause we live a remarkable chunk of rock despite all the bullshit surrounding us


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Maybe even the 70's when our currencies in the West lost all real value? Now we live under the fist of banker cunts


You think it’s bad now? Just wait until our currency is digitized and the federal reserve becomes the only bank.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 19, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> You think it’s bad now? Just wait until our currency is digitized and the federal reserve becomes the only bank.



Exactly.  That and if it not done already by the alphabet boys, wait until crypto is 100 percent traceable


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Canadians, is your media covering this trucker protest honestly?  In the US we're seeing reports that Canadian police are arresting protest organizers, when they are not involved in any illegal activity or even protesting.
> 
> For those of you who are there, is it true that these protests have shut down commerce and are endangering people?



As one who has made multiple 5-6 hr drives into Ottawa to lend support to the movement, I can say with certainty, from first hand experience, neither the legacy media or politicians are being honest about the events taking place.

Although I sympathize with the locals who may have been inconvenienced by the honking of horns, It has been entirely peaceful and the hotels in Ottawa have made a killing, as has any business that decided not fall to the governments fear tactics, designed to scare them into closing.

For anyone who wants the truth there are streams(live) containing hundreds of hours of actual and honest coverage of this protest.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 20, 2022)

GSgator said:


>



Bongino is pretty good, I like him.

I watch every episode of Bannon...









						Episode 1,652 - RCMP Riot In Ottawa; CPAC Live; The “Desecrators”: Ohio Primary Race
					

We discuss the arrests in Canada, Covid, economy, and more. Our guests are: Matt Schlapp, Lincoln Jay, Mike Anderson, Dr. Robert Malone, J.D. Vance, Dr. Ryan Cole Stay ahead of the censors - Join us w




					rumble.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 20, 2022)

Seriously the place I get my news from. 

I need to laugh if I'm gonna hear about all this bullshit


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 20, 2022)

This is tru tyranny 





__





						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 20, 2022)

Hate to say it the family and me have been under a rock for years. My wife gets a ton of anxiety over the bad shit that's happening out there. Someone asked me about the trucking strike in Canada and I didn't know anything about it. The world is fucked up lately. My wife actually stopped talking to her cousins that are a few years younger than us probably mid 20s because they have the stupidest mind set we have ever seen. Complete victim mentality and they weren't a victim of anything. We can't be victims to the government or the police. But you can't just be a mindless mob with no direction. I don't get involved in most things unless it's at my door step. Idk. Feels like we let the wrong people have to much power. Or maybe the took it somehow.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Hate to say it the family and me have been under a rock for years. My wife gets a ton of anxiety over the bad shit that's happening out there. Someone asked me about the trucking strike in Canada and I didn't know anything about it. The world is fucked up lately. My wife actually stopped talking to her cousins that are a few years younger than us probably mid 20s because they have the stupidest mind set we have ever seen. Complete victim mentality and they weren't a victim of anything. We can't be victims to the government or the police. But you can't just be a mindless mob with no direction. I don't get involved in most things unless it's at my door step. Idk. Feels like we let the wrong people have to much power. Or maybe the took it somehow.


That’s a good thing brother. It’s good to know if there’s a shit storm heading your way and usually information that big will get to you Via the streets. Other then that the media covers a lot of BS neither you or I could do anything about anyways so what’s the point of stressing about it. The weeks I don’t watch the news I feel so much better mentally but sometimes it’s like a train wreck for me and I have to watch.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 21, 2022)

An MP asked the speaker in parliament about Klaus and the WEF

He was turned down

Apparently even MPs arent allowed to talk about him?

Interesting


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 21, 2022)

Side note
This is going to sound fucking awful to my fellow Canadians.

So bear with me

My Hope's for all this?

The U.S intervenes to depose a dictator on their border.
Obviously this will keep going, Trudeau isnt w threat now but if he keeps going, America will have to do something.

Shit, I'm about ready to move to the Southern U.S anyways.
Canada is not the country I remember.
All my Combat Veteran friends say the same "I'm ashamed to be Canadian... I would never serve THIS country"
Canada as we knew it, no longer exists

Sounds bad, but it's TRUE... this place is a fucking shit hole


----------



## JC Grifter (Feb 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> This is going to sound fucking awful to my fellow Canadians.
> 
> So bear with me
> ...


The Biden administration is coaching Trudeau. Notice how their language was adapted to mirror  the left in the US. The left here is chomping at the bit to pull the same shit here.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 21, 2022)

I thought this was kind of cool...









						'Ant-Man' Star Evangeline Lilly Calls on Justin Trudeau to Meet Protesters: Unify People, Don't Vilify Them
					

Marvel movie star Evangeline Lilly has called on Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to meet with the truckers protesting his vaccine mandates and coronavirus restrictions as opposed to shutting them down.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 21, 2022)

World Economic Forum's Young Global Leaders program in action. They have members in nearly every western nation's governments and countless private companies.

Club of Rome/ Council of 300/ Trilateral Commission/ Davos/ etc. All the same members of the Malthusian death cult.

I've known about this stuff since my teenage years. Tried to tell everyone, but nobody ever really listened. It reminds me of the story of Cassandra.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 21, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> World Economic Forum's Young Global Leaders program in action. They have members in nearly every western nation's governments and countless private companies.
> 
> Club of Rome/ Council of 300/ Trilateral Commission/ Davos/ etc. All the same members of the Malthusian death cult.



I think the general population has a very hard time understanding the absolute degenerate ruthlessness of the ruling elite.

Historically, we "Normal people" have been seen as nothing more than fodder to be thrown away.

Things havnt changed, we are still not even worth the time to think about us.
It's actually terrifying.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> My Hope's for all this?
> 
> The U.S intervenes to depose a dictator on their border.
> Obviously this will keep going, Trudeau isnt w threat now but if he keeps going, America will have to do something.


Not very likely, our government is more fixated on a small country 5,700 miles away that is not vital to our national interests.


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 21, 2022)

They take orders from this guy.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> This is going to sound fucking awful to my fellow Canadians.
> 
> So bear with me
> ...


I am right there with ya brother


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

Yeah thanks, I'll never be able to unsee that!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

Canadian authorities probe leaked messages of police allegedly celebrating injuring protesters
					

The Royal Canadian Mounted Police said they are aware of messages allegedly leaked from an RCMP Musical Ride group chat and are looking into them




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GSgator (Feb 21, 2022)

JC Grifter said:


> The Biden administration is coaching Trudeau. Notice how their language was adapted to mirror  the left in the US. The left here is chomping at the bit to pull the same shit here.


There seeing  how our neighbors will respond once they see that pansy ass has the ability to  make the entire population fold the US  will do the same it can go 2 ways . 2nd amendment or not we have fell victim to the elite propaganda machine. They have been brain washing ppl now for 2 generations and now there old enough to run shit everyone can see the Fuckery it’s everywhere the corporations/ public schools/ Gov.

This progressive movement is very un-American. There approach on criminal reform, There fixation on racism and equality/repression, LBGQ community, homelessness and last but not least the border. The Progressive lefts views on the matters IMO makes the everyday American out to be the enemy it just makes no fucking since everything is backwards . These ppl hate America and everything this AWSOME country represents . Things might need to happen that  America hasn’t seen in decades this will not sort itself out .Now I’m going off on a rant.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 22, 2022)

That's one smart woman.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 22, 2022)

We need more like her in American politics


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> We need more like her in American politics



Keep in mind here in Canada the entire system is bought.  

It's just theater and she is a good actor


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Keep in mind here in Canada the entire system is bought.
> 
> It's just theater and she is a good actor


Bad faith is the name of the game in Canadian politics.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> We need more like her in American politics



Both the liberals and Conservatives are owned by Klaus.
Pierre Pollievre and Trudeau are card carrying members of the WEF
They're even on their website as prominent members, it's all just showmanship, we actually have no choice here.

Klaus Shwab had even bragged (On camera)
"I own 50% of Canadian parliament, they are more loyal to me than their own countries"

At this stage it's just pure lies and deception, Canada is toast


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bad faith is the name of the game in Canadian politics.



I have yet to see a single one in Canada not enrich themselves at the expense of the citizens and our society.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Corporate greed is to blame for the food inflation!
> 
> Farmers are loosing money while selling beef while the Packers and stores are pulling in record profit!
> 
> Feed costs doubled this year whil the price of beef sold to the Packers has gone down.


What are Packers?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> What are Packers?


Are they like gay Keebler Elves in shipping/receiving? Packing fudge??


----------



## TomJ (Feb 22, 2022)

Im seeing  a ton of vids of police preventing press coverage other than from the mainstream liberal media stations. blocking or straight up arresting independent or smaller media journalists. 

anyt truth to that? if thats true then thats a form of censorship


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 22, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> What are Packers?


 They process the carcasses to ship to grocery stores. They break the beef into primals


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Im seeing  a ton of vids of police preventing press coverage other than from the mainstream liberal media stations. blocking or straight up arresting independent or smaller media journalists.
> 
> anyt truth to that? if thats true then thats a form of censorship


Yes 100% accurate


----------



## TomJ (Feb 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yes 100% accurate


so canada now is going full blown 100% totalitarian, crazy


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> so canada now is going full blown 100% totalitarian, crazy



Yes. I like that you didn't use communism to define what it is.

Seems to be a mix of corporatism and feudalism.  Except as opposed to land owners it's large corporate.  The more labor laws and lockdown's and "safety " stuff they put in place, the more small dies as they can't keep up.

The defacto ruling class reaps the benefits.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yes. I like that you didn't use communism to define what it is.
> 
> Seems to be a mix of corporatism and feudalism.  Except as opposed to land owners it's large corporate.  The more labor laws and lockdown's and "safety " stuff they put in place, the more small dies as they can't keep up.
> 
> The defacto ruling class reaps the benefits.


i feel like "communism" is used far to often where it does not apply. 
We as western society have grown tio associate communism with fascist totalitarianism,, because, in all fairness, every instance of communism has been accompanied with fascist totalitarianism.

the reverse isnt true, theres plenty of totalitarianism all over the planet nowadays with no actual communism. 
both are shit, both are evil, the older i get the more i align with libertarian views.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 22, 2022)

It pisses me off when people say that Canada is “communist” because the exact opposite is true. Our government is a mix of corporatism and crony capitalism.

Calling it communist is doing the country a disservice because it’s not addressing the actual issues.  Communism doesn’t mean “something that I don’t like” as most people use the term.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> so canada now is going full blown 100% totalitarian, crazy


Bingo


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i feel like "communism" is used far to often where it does not apply.
> We as western society have grown tio associate communism with fascist totalitarianism,, because, in all fairness, every instance of communism has been accompanied with fascist totalitarianism.
> 
> the reverse isnt true, theres plenty of totalitarianism all over the planet nowadays with no actual communism.
> both are shit, both are evil, the older i get the more i align with libertarian views.


Agree its not communism yet, but he has expressed his admiration for Chinas basic communism.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Agree its not communism yet, but he has expressed his admiration for Chinas basic communism.



It's a new Socialist construct
Read "The Fourth industrial revolution"
Basically private enterprise will exist in the form of large business.
Goods and services will be paid for by the government on your behalf

To quote the world economic forum
"You will own nothing and be happy"


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's a new Socialist construct
> Read "The Fourth industrial revolution"
> Basically private enterprise will exist in the form of large business.
> Goods and services will be paid for by the government on your behalf
> ...


Agreed and have read about it and the debt forgiveness. You owe nothing but own nothing as well. Its scary as fuck....

I made a point 2 years ago of letting a few people know my theories or thoughts. They called me a conspiracy theorist. I said no not really, i just see it coming. I wont and didnt preach it, just when each thing started happening I would just say told ya so and wait for the next one, I have been right so far. Of course these things I wish I was dead wrong on


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Agreed and have read about it and the debt forgiveness. You owe nothing but own nothing as well. Its scary as fuck....
> 
> I made a point 2 years ago of letting a few people know my theories or thoughts. They called me a conspiracy theorist. I said no not really, i just see it coming. I wont and didnt preach it, just when each thing started happening I would just say told ya so and wait for the next one, I have been right so far. Of course these things I wish I was dead wrong on



I mean
When the WEF has thr balls to say this shit publically?
It's not a conspiracy, its information that you can openly read and study.

Things like Klqus Shwab saying "I own 50% of Parliament" 

These things are open information now.
A conspiracy is a clouded subject, that there is no direct literature on.
The WEF and UN has defined these publically as their goals
They have publically stated they own governments

How is that a conspiracy lol?

It's just the people that called you crazy, suck at research and reading


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i feel like "communism" is used far to often where it does not apply.
> We as western society have grown tio associate communism with fascist totalitarianism,, because, in all fairness, every instance of communism has been accompanied with fascist totalitarianism.
> 
> the reverse isnt true, theres plenty of totalitarianism all over the planet nowadays with no actual communism.
> both are shit, both are evil, the older i get the more i align with libertarian views.



Very true. It’s not comunican. It’s fascism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> anyt truth to that? if thats true then thats a form of censorship


Considerably worse than mere censorship. 


TomJ said:


> i feel like "communism" is used far to often where it does not apply.
> We as western society have grown tio associate communism with fascist totalitarianism,, because, in all fairness, every instance of communism has been accompanied with fascist totalitarianism.
> 
> the reverse isnt true, theres plenty of totalitarianism all over the planet nowadays with no actual communism.
> both are shit, both are evil, the older i get the more i align with libertarian views.


This is completely true. Communism is a financial system,  but a doomed one. The only way to hold it together is to clamp down on civil liberties, and that leads to the dictatorship component.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Very true. It’s not comunican. It’s fascism.


This is not quite right either...



> Fascism (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of *far-right*, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, and strong regimentation of society and the economy that rose to prominence in early 20th-century Europe. ... Fascists believe that liberal democracy is obsolete.



I will defer to those of you who live there of course, but I'm not sure Canada is far-right at all, and it does seem like a "liberal democracy." Although it is not a pure democracy (thank God for that) they at least pretend to be some kind of democracy.

So what label is best for a society full of liberal crackpots who are dictators? 

Here in the US, we're getting to that as well. But at least for now when a person's rights are violated there is at least in theory recourse - the courts. This is small comfort, it's expensive and takes years and a proper results is by no means certain. @Test_subject  told me Canada has an equivalent to our Constitution, but watching what's happening up there makes me wonder if any of the "rights" are enforceable. An outsider looking in could be forgiven for thinking there is no freedom of speech, assembly, religious worship, firearms possession / self defense except as allowed b the government, and that's subject to change at a whim.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 22, 2022)

The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.


It's true bro!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.


There seems to be a lot of evidence that it's happening. They are not doing it to inhibit the actual donors, it's too late for that and they are punishing them in other ways. This is being done to scare the shit out of everyone so that others won't donate. 

I have a policy that I don't allow any of my money to support an oppressive country. There have been boat races to Cuba and I refuse to participate, because I won't support Castro.  Apparently I have to add Canada to my list. No more racing to Halifax.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This is not quite right either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The judiciary is no longer seperate from the Government here in Canada

Look up Raybould
She was originally the MP in charge of the judiciary.
She was fired by Trudeau for. it interfering with court cases on. behalf of the government for political gain

Our judges have all been replaced by liberal spokesmen and the government has a direct hand in court rulings now

I'm not one for being extreme in what I say.

But there is no recourse for freedom in Canada anymore


Achilleus said:


> The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.



Not vlown out of proportion

Protestors bank accounts are being locked down and the government has vowed to stamp this out, they will be going after donors now

Not to me tion the Washington post has released the lists of donors on social media, which is insane.


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 22, 2022)

Fascists masquerading as socialists, while using communist revolutionary theories as part of their strategies.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> Fascists masquerading as socialists, while using communist revolutionary theories as part of their strategies.



Let's be quite real
Please name one modern Facist regime that wasnt essentially socialist in nature
Even Nazis, being the German socialist workers party.
Controlling most work and providing massive "Stay at home subsidies" so women could produce more children
Mass government spending in the subsidy of industries to stimulate work and demand contracts be sole source to the government.

Even Mussolini was in part a Social fascist.

Mao, communist facist

Stalin, Communist fascist

I vsnt honestly think of a specific incident of a "Far right" economic fascist regime

Obviously Hitlers social viewpoint was far right, white supremacy etc...

But from an economic perspective, obviously philosophical viewpoints aside... IMO all oppressive authoritarianism stems from Ledt wing economic policy as a mea s of gaining and keeping control of the populacd


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.


They are and have, even doxxed them and some have lost their jobs over it as well.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> They process the carcasses to ship to grocery stores. They break the beef into primals


That's cool to know thanks.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> They are and have, even doxxed them and some have lost their jobs over it as well.


Now there is a line that should never have been crossed. Holy shit!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not to me tion the Washington post has released the lists of donors on social media, which is insane.


Yes and this is unforgivable. Thanks Jeff Bezos.


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Let's be quite real
> Please name one modern Facist regime that wasnt essentially socialist in nature
> Even Nazis, being the German socialist workers party.
> Controlling most work and providing massive "Stay at home subsidies" so women could produce more children
> ...


You are 100% correct.


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 22, 2022)

We can either stand up, or roll over..

I know what my choice has been!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496097344248590349


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 22, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> The fuck is up with the banking shit. Are they seriously trying to halt people's bank accounts and go after people who donated to the protest? Or is this just something blown out of proportion.


Bank accounts and credit ratings..

Financial reset and social credit score is on our doorstep!


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 22, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> We can either stand up, or roll over..
> 
> I know what my choice has been!
> 
> ...


sounds encouraging


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

If not for the Canadians posting here, I would think everyone up there is completely insane!









						Canadian MP claims 'honk honk' is code for 'heil Hitler'
					

MP Saks cites "antifa" organizer who said 'honk honk' and images of frog clowns are neo-Nazi code




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> If not for the Canadians posting here, I would think everyone up there is completely insane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course she’s an MP from the GTA.

The GTA is full of nut job liberal whackos.  I say this as a fairly liberal person.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 22, 2022)

Thats just insane. Regardless of your political view or how you feel about the protest, the implications of messing with donors for a protest should be disturbing to anyone.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Of course she’s an MP from the GTA.
> 
> The GTA is full of nut job liberal whackos.  I say this as a fairly liberal person.



Agreed
And as for my political views.
I'll just say, I believe Paul Martin was the greatest PM, period.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> And as for my political views.
> I'll just say, I believe Paul Martin was the greatest PM, period.


Agreed and I am not liberal


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Agreed and I am not liberal



I like to think of myself as a common sense Centrist.
I'll vote for the best person for that particular time (In my opinion of course)
Wether that be Left or Right.

But Paul Martin, common

Budget surplus
Increased social spending and programs
No interference In every day life.
Socially liberal
Fiscally responsible

Literally couldnt ask for better


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I like to think of myself as a common sense Centrist.
> I'll vote for the best person for that particular time (In my opinion of course)
> Wether that be Left or Right.
> 
> ...


Nope he was the best we have had and I did not vote for him but can admit when they have the best. 

Side note he was asked by Trudeau to help with budget and consulting when he first got in but Martin wanted nothing to do with Trudeau


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 22, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> And as for my political views.
> I'll just say, I believe Paul Martin was the greatest PM, period.


He was pretty good.  I had very few complaints when he was running the show.

Harper was decent for his first two terms, as well. He really took a shit toward the end, though.  Definitely better than Mr. Dressup by a mile.  All he has done is create division and debt.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He was pretty good.  I had very few complaints when he was running the show.
> 
> Harper was decent for his first two terms, as well. He really took a shit toward the end, though.  Definitely better than Mr. Dressup by a mile.  All he has done is create division and debt.



Harper was okay for a bit
But you have to remember
He inherited a financially healthy country with a budget surplus.

So it's not a difficult thing to do a good job when the money is flowing and the people are happy.

So although I kinds liked Harper, he is over rated imo as a PM, because he didnt exactly have a rough situation, and had a full war chest for anything that went wrong.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 23, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Harper was okay for a bit
> But you have to remember
> He inherited a financially healthy country with a budget surplus.
> 
> ...


He definitely had a head start. And I’ll never forgive him for his cuts to scientific grants, budgets and education.  His administration really fell apart during the end terms.

I guess anyone looks good when you compare them to The Blackfaced Feminist.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He definitely had a head start. And I’ll never forgive him for his cuts to scientific grants, budgets and education.  His administration really fell apart during the end terms.
> 
> I guess anyone looks good when you compare them to The Blackfaced Feminist.



The media also turned on him pretty hard. The smart move in hindsight wasn't to ban them lol


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 18729



Yeah, there is a run on Canadian institutions right now

Canadians have lost faith in the financial sector.
Trudeau is freezing the assets of people who disagree with him

Hes even started freezing accounts of those who contributed to Trucker crowd funding.

As you know, my wife moved to Canada 4 years ago

New Canadians dont understand this country.


Before Trudeau we were all Patriots
Loved our country
top 5 education in the world
top 3 medical
lower taxes
No red tape for entrepreneurs

It was like paradise

Now we are bottom tier everything
Our investment inflow to outflow is a 1:5 ratio, so for every dollar that enters Canada, 5 dollars leave.
Before we have a 2:1 ratio

Crime is skyrocketing, unemployment is record high, poverty rates are through the roof

Welcome to a country controlled by Socialist wannabes.


----------

